# Broken plastic embroidery hoops.. fixable?



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I run a 6 head and a single head Tajima embroidery machines. I have several broken hoops. 
Does anyone know how or where or if its even economical to get these fixed?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Nicole,
You just have to replace them. If you are breaking them and you suspect that they are just brittle and they are fairly new, check with the supplier to see if you got a bad batch. That can happen with plastic. For the most part if you take care of them they should last for a very long time.


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Most were already broken when I started working here. 
Ive broken one or two.. darn Carharts! 

Figured that was the case.
Thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

SpiritGirl said:


> Most were already broken when I started working here.
> Ive broken one or two.. darn Carharts!
> 
> Figured that was the case.
> Thanks!


You probably can get them fixed but it will only be a temparary solution. Better to bite the bullet and buy new ones.
If at all possible, invest in as many sets as you can afford of the magnetic hoops from Midwest Products. The only way to hoop Carharts without going crazy.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I also found they don't take kindly to being airmailed at high velocity at a heat press...


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL... yeah probably not a good thing! 

I've wanted to do that many times! Hey! That's what I can do with the broken ones.. get my aggressions out.

Thanks!


----------

